# Are 2 oil tanks better than 1?



## Abbica (8 Jan 2009)

Hi, Our plumber just told us to get two oil tanks as this is better but I can't for the life of me see the logic in it. He said it would be easier to monitor as one is for the cooker and the other can be used for the heating. Surely it would be harder and just to get one large one would be easier? I think he is saying this as it would cost more to put two in obviously, is he trying to pull a fast one?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jan 2009)

Never heard of that sort of setup myself. Sounds odd.


----------



## Conshine (8 Jan 2009)

Ah - You will need a plumber to fit it right? Know of anybody??


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Jan 2009)

Conshine said:


> Ah - You will need a plumber to fit *it* right? Know of anybody??



Or fit *them*?


----------



## Leo (9 Jan 2009)

Conshine said:


> Ah - You will need a plumber to fit it right? Know of anybody??


 
His 2nd and 3rd words probably answer that one!
Leo


----------



## woodbine (10 Jan 2009)

I know a few people who have a cooker that uses oil and they have two tanks. I work in the oil industry and this issue usually arises when a customer has run out of oil and requires *immediate* delivery because they not only have no central heating, but no cooker either!  

but if you're good at monitoring your oil level then this shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## allthedoyles (10 Jan 2009)

Abbica said:


> Hi, Our plumber just told us to get two oil tanks as this is better ?


 
Your plumber must be on comission for the sale of these oil tanks !


----------



## DGOBS (11 Jan 2009)

If there was high oil demand, I would just go for a big oil tank, you can get up to 2500ltr before getting into commercial regulations.

If both ur ch boiler and cooker are commissioned and serviced regularly and checked for efficiency why would u need to monitor the oil consumtion? except on a whole?


----------



## Romulan (11 Jan 2009)

Just stick one of those Oil Watchmen on the tank and you can monitor the oil levels.  Works great.  They are only €50/€60 in Woodies, I remember when they first came out they were IR£200.

The receiver plugs into a socket in your kitchen and you never have to worry about running out.


----------



## Abbica (12 Jan 2009)

Great Romulan, never heard of that which is probably what I need and will get. 
I know I am one of those people that will say every day I will go out and check it tomorrow, then one day I go, "Oopps', sitting there in the freezing cold! 
I told the plumber to just put in a large tank 2000ltr but I am only going to put in 1000ltrs now as hopefully that will do up until spring, as cooker is turned off and heating won't be needed, hopefully. Hope it lasts, all trial and error with a new house in the first year.


----------



## Romulan (12 Jan 2009)

€70 actually.
http://www.woodiesdiy.com/productdetail.aspx?pid=6950&loc=P&catid=103.4.4

You will have to drill a hole in the tank for the guage/transmitter and you will have to calibrate it once but its pretty straight forward.  I have never run out since I got it and the 1st one I bought lasted 10 years+.

I have a 1000ltr tank and fill it twice a year.  Winter fill lasts 3 to 4 months and summer lasts 8 to 9 months.


----------



## Abbica (12 Jan 2009)

Thanks for all your help, I couldn't actually locate it on the web earlier. Will get it Saturday.


----------



## picassoman (12 Jan 2009)

I got three Oil Watchmen in 2007 / 2008. First one lasted a few weeks - rang the company and once I gave them the serial number they sent a replacement immediately.  

Second one lasted a month or two (cannot remember at this stage) - this time they sent a replacement battery but made no difference as it was the unit was gone so they sent another replacment.

Final one lasted about 2 weeks - didn't bother going back to them after that.

Pity as it was just what I needed - am always running out of oil. Especially on a cold Saturday night at 9pm!!...no chance of oil till Monday!!

Another other option that the Watchmen ?

-pm


----------



## Leo (13 Jan 2009)

picassoman said:


> Another other option that the Watchmen ?


 
B&Q have a Kingspan product for €80.
Leo


----------

